# Puppy weight



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

What did your male puppy weigh at 10 / 11 weeks, and how big is he now?

I know they all grow at their own rates, but just trying to get some idea what my puppy might weigh. 

His first week with us wasn't eating great and didn't gain any weight at all, so he was 16 pounds at 9 and ten weeks, and is now growing quite quickly as he is 20 pounds at 11 weeks. He is eating well now too. 

Still, isn't 20 pounds a bit small at 11 weeks? I don't care, because I will love him either way, just wondering if anyone else had a lighter pup grow up to be a bigger dog. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

there were some people talking about a possible runt and advising that he may grow to be the largest in the litter. they'll grow at their own rates to their own sizes. my guy was about 19 lbs at 10 wks. IMO I don't think 20lbs @ 11wks is small at all. I'm glad he started eating right


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My pup was 14/15lbs around 10/11 weeks. 20lbs at 11 weeks seems pretty large, IMO. I don't know if Frag weighed that much at that age... Frag's about 80 now, Patton is 5 months and 41lbs, on the small side for sure.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. He looks like a good sized puppy to me. Definitely much larger than my other dog (although she is very undersized so probably not a good measuring stick). 

I just got to wondering because when you look at German shepherd growth charts they say average at 8 weeks is 19 and that he should be closer to 30 by 12 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope that helps. It's in kilos but just times it by 2.2 to get pounds.
I'd say his weight is perfect. Keep him lean and healthy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My puppy weighed 19lbs @ 9 weeks, 30 lbs @ 12 weeks and 38 lbs now @ 16 weeks. 
I feel your puppy is perfect you want them to grow slow it is better for their developing joints. I wish Sinister would slow down but I feel he will be a big boy


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm not really worried about him. He looks like a good weight for his height. I'm just curious how big he will be since my other gsd is so small. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

